# Id two tracks



## Sevenlives (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi I want to show two trance tracks

Maybe someone recognizes that 2 melodies

1
http://www60.zippyshare.com/v/83036099/file.html

2
http://www60.zippyshare.com/v/77925590/file.html

I think i heard it somewhere in classical version. Maybe it's plagiat?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

You might have heard something similar in a film soundtrack, but there's nothing there that I recognise from the classical repertoire.


----------



## Sevenlives (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe it's right I think i hear it somewhere. Probably tv.

Many thx for help


----------

